# Excel Datei mit Diagramm mit POI generierien



## Tikonteroga (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe aus einem JAVA Programm bestimmte Daten einer Microsoft Excel Datei (xls) als Tabelle zu speichern. Dies konnte ich durch die POI API lösen.

Nun muss ich aber auch die Daten in der Tabelle z. B. in einem weiteren Sheet als Diagramm in der Microsoft Excel Datei (xls) realisieren.

Hat jemand mit dem Erstellen von Diagrammen mit der POI API erfahrungen sammeln können und kann mit diesbezüglich weiterhelfen ?

Ich verwende die Version 3.6 der POI API.

Gruß

Tikonteroga


----------



## twagi1232010 (22. September 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit genau das gleiche Problem. Die POI-Api war zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht in der Lage direkt Diagramme zu erzeugen. Ich habe die Diagramme mit JFreeChart erzeugt und dann als Bild eingefügt.

Da die Dokumente nur als Auskunft dienten und keine Werte verändert wurden ging das ganz gut.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es mittlerweile vielleicht direkt über POI funktioniert.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Gruß twagi


----------



## thorsti09 (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

das sollte eigentlich mit der aktuellen POI-API (Version 3.6) machbar sein. Schau mal:

http://poi.apache.org/apidocs/org/apache/poi/hssf/usermodel/HSSFChart.html

Zu finden ist die Klasse in der Datei poi-scratchpad-x-y-z.jar des Apache-POI-Releases.

Viele Grüße,

Thorsten


----------



## thorsti09 (23. September 2010)

Ein kleiner Hinweis allerdings noch: Komponente in der Scratchpad-Datei sind u.U. noch nicht vollkommen ausgereift.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_POI#Scratchpad


----------

